# Eastern Long Island, NY Yarn Stores?



## TerryKnits

I have a question for all the Eastern Long Island, NY knitters on this group. Does anyone know if there are any yarn stores (not Jo-Ann, Micheals, etc.) on the South Shore that are east of Sayville? I know there is one in Montauk, which is a long ride for me, but was wondering if there are any others I am not aware of. I live in the Shirley/Mastic/Moriches area and would love to find one close by


----------



## harmony27

I don't know of any that far out- I'm from Baldwin, LI and the last place I loved before I moved to Texas was Wantagh. But I love hearing your LI accent and miss the Great South Bay. Texas has lots to offer and hardly any winter, but I do miss the water and the fresh fish. Say hi to it all for me.


----------



## nanadot

There is rumplestilkins in Sayville, and they just opened one in Stonybrook. There are two in Hampton Bays, not sure the name , but you can google Suffolk county yarn shops and they will come up. I live in Holbrook, and go to Rumplestilkins when I need special yarn. Good luck in your search.


----------



## TerryKnits

nanadot said:


> There is rumplestilkins in Sayville, and they just opened one in Stonybrook. There are two in Hampton Bays, not sure the name , but you can google Suffolk county yarn shops and they will come up. I live in Holbrook, and go to Rumplestilkins when I need special yarn. Good luck in your search.


Thanks, Nanadot! I know about and have been to Rumplestilkins; I was hoping there is a LYS closer to me that I didn't know about. I thought the Hampton yarn stores closed. Maybe I'm wrong; I'll try the Google Search as you suggested.


----------



## Jessica-Jean

http://www.knitmap.com/


----------



## gim

There are two on the North Shore that are not too far. The knitting knitche on 25A in Miller Place and the Knitting Cove in Port Jefferson. There is also Rainbow yarns which I think is in Hampton Bays. All three store are good but for that special selection I prefer the Knitting Cove or the Knitting Knitch. I find the Knitting Cove in Port Jeff to be a particularly welcoming place. Some days I grab a knitting buddy, we go to lunch and we then go to both stores.


----------



## joaniem

There's Granny's yarn store at 465 Main Street, Islip, NY. Main Street is Montauk Highway in that area.


----------



## CatKnit

Hildreth's Dept Store in Southampton has a great selection of yarn. In Hampton Bays the yarn is in a store that does picture framing, not a huge selection but some yarns there are very nice. There is also a gift type store in Cutchougue that carries yarn righ next to teh Cutchogue Diner


----------



## Joss

I grew up in Westhampton Beach and my mother still lives in Westhampton. I'll have to go to some of these yarn stores next time I go down for a visit.


----------



## whitley

Rumpelstiltskin Yarns www.rumpelstiltskinyarns.com/Cached - 
22 Main Street
Sayville, NY 11782-2558

(631) 750-1790
Hours: Sun 12:004:00pm; Mon 12:006:00pm; Tue 11:00am8:30pm; Wed-Fri 11:00am8:00pm; Sat 10:30am6:00pm
Are you familiar with this store?


----------



## whitley

There's also one in Nesconset although that one is further away than Sayville or Stony Brook.
Keep me in Stitches
127-14 Smithtown Blvd, Nesconset, New York - (631) 724-8111


----------



## TerryKnits

whitley said:


> Rumpelstiltskin Yarns www.rumpelstiltskinyarns.com/Cached -
> 22 Main Street
> Sayville, NY 11782-2558
> 
> (631) 750-1790
> Hours: Sun 12:004:00pm; Mon 12:006:00pm; Tue 11:00am8:30pm; Wed-Fri 11:00am8:00pm; Sat 10:30am6:00pm
> Are you familiar with this store?


Yes, love that store! I was just looking for one really close to me. I guess there aren't any that are really close (within a village or two). Thanks for your help!


----------



## elissa57

OK, I've lived in Islip for 25 years...and I never knew about all of those.... It was always Grannys (Islip) and then finally Rumples... and I used to go to a knit shop in Greenport 

I am so excited to hear about all of these others! YAY. 

Thanks  (well, my husband isn't so happy right about now...but, trust me, I am making many gleeful noises!


----------



## TerryKnits

elissa57 said:


> OK, I've lived in Islip for 25 years...and I never knew about all of those.... It was always Grannys (Islip) and then finally Rumples... and I used to go to a knit shop in Greenport
> 
> I am so excited to hear about all of these others! YAY.
> 
> Thanks  (well, my husband isn't so happy right about now...but, trust me, I am making many gleeful noises!


How is Granny's yarn shop? I prefer wool and other natural fibers. Do they have a good selection?


----------



## CatKnit

Elissa there is also a yarn shop in Babylon on Main St it is hidden behind another store


----------



## elissa57

Ah yes....I have found that one, but never remember its name! It is GORGEOUS!


----------



## CatKnit

Do you remember North Fork Stitches that used to be in Cutchogue? I learned so much there, really miis it--it had the best selection, spoiled me for any other shops. Greenport was Now and Zen, she still sells online and at special events like small local craft fairs--the best hand spun hand dyei


----------



## elissa57

CatKnit said:


> Do you remember North Fork Stitches that used to be in Cutchogue? I learned so much there, really miis it--it had the best selection, spoiled me for any other shops. Greenport was Now and Zen, she still sells online and at special events like small local craft fairs--the best hand spun hand dyei


I grew up in Nassau County. My mom went to Marilyn's Knit Shop. My grandmother had knit with Marilyn's mom (she had a store in Brooklyn). My mom eventually worked for Marilyn (in East Meadow) and even went back to work for her when she moved down to Florida.

To make a short answer very long (Sorry) - no, I 'd never heard of the shop in Cutchogue


----------



## CatKnit

I am also from Nassau originally used to go to Knit&Tell in RVC, but do try the other shop in Cutchogue, she has beautiful hand spun hand dyed Alpaca very reasonably priced, also definitely Hildreths in Southampton, we knit every Sat at 10:30.


----------



## harmony27

CatKnit said:


> I am also from Nassau originally used to go to Knit&Tell in RVC, but do try the other shop in Cutchogue, she has beautiful hand spun hand dyed Alpaca very reasonably priced, also definitely Hildreths in Southampton, we knit every Sat at 10:30.


I'm from Nassau County also and have been living in San Antonio, TX for almost 14 years. I don't miss the LI weather, but knitting together in Southampton sounds like a skein of paradise. BTW, does Southampton have one or 2 H's? Seems like it would need one for the end of south and one for the beginning of Hampton. Just curious.


----------



## elissa57

CatKnit said:


> I am also from Nassau originally used to go to Knit&Tell in RVC, but do try the other shop in Cutchogue, she has beautiful hand spun hand dyed Alpaca very reasonably priced, also definitely Hildreths in Southampton, we knit every Sat at 10:30.


OOOoohhh...I would LOVE to join your knitting group! However...my son needs to be in Manhattan every Sat for his dance class. We need to be there by 3:30 (ish) so that doesn't leave enough time for travel and knitting!  sooooo sad....


----------



## CatKnit

Southampton


----------



## harmony27

elissa57 said:


> CatKnit said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am also from Nassau originally used to go to Knit&Tell in RVC, but do try the other shop in Cutchogue, she has beautiful hand spun hand dyed Alpaca very reasonably priced, also definitely Hildreths in Southampton, we knit every Sat at 10:30.
> 
> 
> 
> OOOoohhh...I would LOVE to join your knitting group! However...my son needs to be in Manhattan every Sat for his dance class. We need to be there by 3:30 (ish) so that doesn't leave enough time for travel and knitting!  sooooo sad....
Click to expand...

So, for the time that your son is in his dance class, find a lys and go there and knit. Where does he study and what type of dance? I used to take jazz dancing lessons in the Carnegie Hall building. Of course, I was an adult. It was a lot of fun. Wish I could do it again, but I am almost 50 years older- the limbs don't so much behave and one joint is titanium!


----------



## elissa57

Ah yes, my husband and I do LOTS of walking during those long waits and I love every minute of it....I can't get enough of Manhattan (I just cant really afford to live there ! ) ANYWAY.... two weeks ago, we visited Purl Yarn Studio and last week we walked over to Lion Yarn Store.

Not much time to sit and knit, as hubby gets a bit whiney! LOL.

I used to take tap at Carnegie What a GREAT building!


----------



## Joss

How was the Lion Yarn store? I've seen the pictures online and would just looove to go in there. A friend was going to stop in and buy me a skein of yarn that I wanted to try out but then I found I could get it at AC Moore (using a coupon and not needing to pay postage).


----------



## elissa57

It is a fun shop. I liked it better than Purl. The prices were fine...about the same as JC Moore and Michaels, but I think Some of the yarn might have been a few cents less - but I wouldn't quote me on that.

NICE staff, fun place to be


----------



## bigalbigal3

I lived in Copaigue and now in Fl. there was a shop on Montauk highway called Dotties--nice selection--and reasonable prices--I think it's still there. My town only has a Michaels and Jo-ann and no selection at all, maybe because it's fl. Miss my lys


----------



## gim

There is Rainbow Yarns in Hampton Bays. Granny's is stuffed with yarns and is having a sale this week of 20% off.


----------



## TerryKnits

gim said:


> There is Rainbow Yarns in Hampton Bays. Granny's is stuffed with yarns and is having a sale this week of 20% off.


Thanks, gim. I've never heard of that shop. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## NFStitcher

2 years later, I see people are still searching for a yarn shop on the east end. Check out Altman's in Mattituck on Love Lane. It's new, has nice stuff, and very friendly.


----------



## Joss

Glad to see this. Will have to stop in to one or 2 (or 3 or 4) next time I am down there to visit my mother.


----------



## Danceman

Hampton knitting in hampton bays on Carter road. She has a web site.Also other is a shop in Southampton.


----------



## carrad47

I,m from Mastic Beach and know of no LYS in the area, I usually end up in Michael's, JoAnns, etc, I've been looking for fellow knitters in the area. If you would be interested in getting together please PM meThe only LYS I know of are in the hamptons and Rumpklestilskins in Sayville


----------



## CatKnit

Altman's in Mattituck is lovely there is also one on Main St in Cutchogue that is also a gift shop, she has great buttons at very reasonable prices. In Riverhead on Main St there is yarn at the back of an organic green grocer across form the Farmer's Market, hand spun hand dyed at good prices, also a vendor in the market from a local farm has yarn from there sells sweatrs and accessories too.


----------

